# Holster???



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I know asking which is the best holster is like asking what's the best truck but. . .

As I have posted I just acquired a semi-auto. I'm planning on it becoming my carry weapon but I need something to carry it. Its a compact double stack .40 so its fairly small and light so it isn't going to need a lot.

Of course I'd like the prefect holster which could be used in several positions. Most of the time it will be strong hand inside or outside the pants but I spend some time sitting means I'd like to be able to use it as cross draw. 

Ok the floor is now open for for debate.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for IWB cross breed super tuck http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/H.../tabid/113/slug/SuperTuck-Deluxe/Default.aspx

I have a KHolster that is very very similar to the cross breed but they have gone out of business , at this time I think the cross breed represents the best values in the IWB holster and they are comfortable and spread the weight out well , you still want a good double thick reinforced belt 

any holster that can do cross and strong is likely to do neither well 

for OWB belt holster I like Wright Leather works and some Kydex holsters , I didn't start out thinking I would be a Paddle holster fan , but found I like them you don't worry about if your belt loops aren't in just the right place it gives good support and keeps the gun riding proper 

any holster you choose should not need your other hand to get the gun back in , if it collapses when you draw and you have to open it back up and cross your hand with a loaded pistol to get it back in , it's not a good holster any good holster will be one hand out one hand in


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Like most guys I have a box and a half of holsters gathered in search of "perfection". It's nearly impossible to get a holster that does everything, or at least does everything "well". Here's a couple of my favorites.

MTAC Minotaur Hybrid: 



For a cheaper solution check out an "Alian Gear" holster, same concept, much cheaper and 100% functional.

For a Kydex that can be used strong side, IWB or cross draw, simply by swapping out hardware, I use a Kaluban Cloak:



Same KC converted to a paddle:


Another KC set up for light/laser and OWB:


For comfort, if you've got the time to wait and the $$$, it's hard to beat a Milt Sparks:


For strictly range holsters, I predominately use Blade Techs:



They can be set up for different cants and different mounting, from paddles to "tek-Locs". 

Chuck


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I carry my Kimber 3" 1911 in a cheap Uncle Mikes IWB cloth holster that costs around $10 bucks. What I do is place the holster in my pants pocket and clip it to the outside of the pocket. This way the gun doesn't fall deep into the pocket. So, it's kind of an appendix carry set up.

When I am in the truck, I take the holster out of my pocket and clip it to my shoulder belt. Easy-peasy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

one thing to think about is , how much you want to be moving the gun around , especially if it has no external safety meaning trigger gets pulled gun goes bang 

two of the most problematic times in handling a pistol are when loading a round in the chamber , and holstering - both should be done in a safe direction not that mechanical safeties should be trusted but , special care should be used on any gun with no external safety

one example is pocket holsters , holster the gun then put the gun and holster in the pocket together , and put nothing else in that pocket .

the holster should not aim into your body when placing the gun in the holster many cops have shot themselves , cars , locker rooms , and such holstering or re-holstering a side arm


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

I humbly suggest my own: www.knowledgeskillgear.com


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

My carry gun for checking traps and general hacking around the farm is an old Colt Woodsman .22 semi auto.

Don't feel the need for a quick draw or anything like that but it's nice to have it handy and on the belt. I had a company called El Paso Saddlery make a great leather holster for it with the big flap cover that covers and protects the gun. They did a beautiful job, took about 5-6 weeks to get, and cost was about $160 but well worth it. Check out their website.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's my favorite.. small. and I can use it left handed.. My wife uses it right handed.. 

I use them for 4 different guns, including a 1911.... It fits them all well, and I've never had one fall out.. 

I've got three of these...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Here's my favorite.. small. and I can use it left handed.. My wife uses it right handed..
> 
> I use them for 4 different guns, including a 1911.... It fits them all well, and I've never had one fall out..
> 
> I've got three of these...



do you put that between the belt and your pants so that the gun is sandwiched ?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, usually between my belt and pants, but if I have a short shirt on, I put it inside my pants so the barrel won't show.

Even without putting it inside the belt, it holds in the holster really tight. I was skeptical when I first bought one, but I really like them a lot after using them almost daily.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Yes, usually between my belt and pants, but if I have a short shirt on, I put it inside my pants so the barrel won't show.
> 
> Even without putting it inside the belt, it holds in the holster really tight. I was skeptical when I first bought one, but I really like them a lot after using them almost daily.



that is what I figured , but I think it is important for other people to know that it isn't just a metal clip and put it on outside the belt 

it is meant to go inside the belt or on the belt with the loops 

it meets most of my holster musts , it must cover the trigger , it must hold the gun securely , and have I tried one similar to it , it doesn't necessarily get the finial must , it must allow one hand re-holstering these are my musts for the way I shoot , train and the guns I use but they are things each person should consider.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

haven't found one, but I carry larger guns, either a SA XD 45 or a Glock 20. I haven't seen a perfect one yet., it's a tool belt and tool belts aren't comfortable.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, it's not typically a one hand reholster... but I'm probably not going to be in a hurry to put it away if I need it..


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I carry my Kimber 3" 1911 in a cheap Uncle Mikes IWB cloth holster that costs around $10 bucks. What I do is place the holster in my pants pocket and clip it to the outside of the pocket. This way the gun doesn't fall deep into the pocket. So, it's kind of an appendix carry set up.
> 
> When I am in the truck, I take the holster out of my pocket and clip it to my shoulder belt. Easy-peasy.


I use one of those, in a very similar way to how you use yours. Reholstering is about the biggest drawback with them.

A SS2 is an awfully nice IWB:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jolly said:


> I use one of those, in a very similar way to how you use yours. Reholstering is about the biggest drawback with them.
> 
> A SS2 is an awfully nice IWB:


I recommend removing the holster from your pocket , placing it back on the gun with the gun pointed in a safe direction then sliding them into the pocket together


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Jolly said:


> A SS2 is an awfully nice IWB:


Agreed, I've got one for my 5" Baer. Still over the long haul I prefer the VMII, the wider snaps spread the weight more and make it a little thinner overall.



The best part about the Sparks SS is you can usually find them on dealers shelves for the more common pistols whereas the VMII usually takes about 6 months to get. 

Chuck


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have holsters in my collection much as a businessman has a closet full of suits or a fashionista woman has a shoe rack full of shoes.

Whenever I acquire a new handgun and have decided to keep it instead of sell or trade it the next trip is to my primary firearm dealer with the weapon in one of my universal carry cases if it didn't come with its own.

Once I am with my gun dealer. a English tailor type fitting session begins and we discuss the types of carry I want to be able to achieve, if the weapon is a best fit to my preferences of carry and service or if I should consider it as a trade in. We also discuss how much I can afford for the rigging if I am going to keep it.

After about an hour of my gun dealer/range instructor/gun smith interviewing me and filtering down my options, he either fits me to an off the rack rigging, lines me up with a custom build from a shoe cobbler relative of his who also custom builds boots and other leather goods or lines me up as a customer with a trade in and calls me when he gets a better weapon choice in his stock.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Shrek said:


> I have holsters in my collection much as a businessman has a closet full of suits or a fashionista woman has a shoe rack full of shoes.
> 
> Whenever I acquire a new handgun and have decided to keep it instead of sell or trade it the next trip is to my primary firearm dealer with the weapon in one of my universal carry cases if it didn't come with its own.
> 
> ...


sounds like a very enjoyable way to spend a day.


----------

